# Wilderness First Aid



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

Recently I took a Wilderness First Aid class through the NOLS and WMI. I would recommend this to anyone willing to take it. The class covers many things and has hands on scenarios to practice what you learn too. The NOLS and WMI also offer a Wilderness First Responder class and Wilderness EMT class which I hear is excellent also. So overall for taking the 2 day class I learned many things that basic first aid will not teach you.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have recertified 3 times now in Wilderness FirstAid with my first certificate in Wilderness FirstAid completed early 2000's. Prior to that I have had regular first-aid as well as my life-saving courses (first-aid for pool / lake / etc life-guards).

My dad spent the majority of his working career as an Industrial FirstAid officer and when I was still a very young child, I used to read his training books. I found the pictures and writeups very intersting ....


----------

